# Prince vs. Kratos



## Seizure Puppy (Nov 15, 2008)

Ever since I saw the movie 300 I was very intrigued by the battles between Greece and Persia, and after much study and research I was unable to reach a satisfying conclusion. So I decided that the fate of these two great nations would be decided by their greatest warriors: The Prince of Persia, and Kratos the God of War...or at least the guy who killed him.

You can think of this as an extension of the battles performed by Leonidas and Xerxes, only with far manlier and realistic men taking their place. I personally feel that the Prince would win, but before I reached such a monumental decision I felt it would be best to ask for your opinion. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 15, 2008)

Kratos wins.  He's a mean bastard.


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Nov 15, 2008)

kratos is a mans man

the prince uses his wimpy time dagger and cheats D:


----------



## AlexX (Nov 15, 2008)

Kratos Aurion beats them both.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 15, 2008)

Kratos, no fight. Just a massacre.


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Nov 15, 2008)

Clearly there is a fight though, otherwise this topic would not have been created. Additionally the term "Massacre" according to most definitions, like the one here: http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/massacre, indicates that a massacre is the slaying of a large number of people. I will assume however that you are referring to its informal usage, which is a severe defeat. I disagree with you.

I shall now effectively stop all of the arguments you have so far put forth for Kratos. The Prince is more agile. Since you have put forth no arguments for Kratos, my one point is so far proving that the Prince is better.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 15, 2008)

Seizure Puppy said:


> Clearly there is a fight though, otherwise this topic would not have been created. Additionally the term "Massacre" according to most definitions, like the one here: http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/massacre, indicates that a massacre is the slaying of a large number of people. I will assume however that you are referring to its informal usage, which is a severe defeat. I disagree with you.
> 
> I shall now effectively stop all of the arguments you have so far put forth for Kratos. The Prince is more agile. Since you have put forth no arguments for Kratos, my one point is so far proving that the Prince is better.


I prefer Prince's games. He is very agile and his power is impressive. But Kratos has god powers which gives him an unfair advantage. I used the word massacre to exaggerate. ^_^;


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Nov 15, 2008)

Doesn't the Prince have Time powers? I would think that would give him a considerable advantage, since he can slow down Kratos, rewind time and even stop time. Kratos may have many god powers, like the Medusa head and lightning bolts, but don't those become useless when the Prince cuts him in half before he even gets to throw one out?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 15, 2008)

Seizure Puppy said:


> Doesn't the Prince have Time powers? I would think that would give him a considerable advantage, since he can slow down Kratos, rewind time and even stop time. Kratos may have many god powers, like the Medusa head and lightning bolts, but don't those become useless when the Prince cuts him in half before he even gets to throw one out?


The Prince has a time limit on his powers, then he has to refill the sands.
It all depends on what time you get the Prince and Kratos to fight.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 15, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Kratos Aurion beats them both.



But Western "manly men" characters tend to be > compared to "animu RPG" characters lololololol*rimshot*


----------



## AlexX (Nov 15, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> But Western "manly men" characters tend to be > compared to "animu RPG" characters lololololol*rimshot*


Kratos Aurion isn't a bishie though. He could actually pass if he got a haircut.

And some argue that Tales of Symphonia is a fighting game. These people go in a box labelled "deserves fire".


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 15, 2008)

That they do.


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Nov 15, 2008)

What do you mean by time Silibus? Do you mean what place, or are you asking at what time are their characters in their respective games when they fight? Or do you perhaps mean what century in earth's history did their epic battle happen?


----------



## Skullmiser (Nov 15, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Kratos wins.  He's a mean bastard.


The Dark Prince was just as vicious as Kratos, maybe more so.


Silibus said:


> I prefer Prince's games. He is very agile and his power is impressive. But Kratos has god powers which gives him an unfair advantage. I used the word massacre to exaggerate. ^_^;


 I remember fighting the god of war, Some of Kratos' powers could be blocked, such as lightning, or army of hades. Medusa's gaze could be dodged.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 15, 2008)

Seizure Puppy said:


> What do you mean by time Silibus? Do you mean what place, or are you asking at what time are their characters in their respective games when they fight? Or do you perhaps mean what century in earth's history did their epic battle happen?


Im talking about what amount of skill they have. Like are they at their peak? Or just fresh and new to combat.


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Nov 15, 2008)

Well of course they are at their peak. What kind of battle would it be if both weren't giving it their all?

Of course don't use that as an excuse to state that since Kratos is a god, he instantly wins. Don't forget that the Prince killed the Empress of Time, and the Dahaka, both of which I would say are on even footing with any god.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 15, 2008)

Skullmiser said:


> The Dark Prince was just as vicious as Kratos, maybe more so.



True, but we aren't talking about that dark Bizarro-World version... I don't think...

(What was that chain-thingy weapon the Dark Prince had called?)


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Nov 16, 2008)

Daggertail? And why wouldn't we talk about the Dark Prince? It's a legitimate form of the character.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 16, 2008)

edit edit edit: I'm losing coherence.


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Nov 16, 2008)

Well, Tycho I think you almost had a legitimate response, but now that you've replaced what you said with the word edit, I don't really understand what you were trying to say.

Back to Silibus on mentioning that the Prince has a time limit on his powers. It's not so much a time limit as it is the fact that he uses it up, which is pretty similar to Kratos running out of magic, isn't it?


----------



## Tycho (Nov 16, 2008)

Seizure Puppy said:


> Well, Tycho I think you almost had a legitimate response, but now that you've replaced what you said with the word edit, I don't really understand what you were trying to say.



The problem was I wasn't able to understand what I was trying to say.


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Nov 16, 2008)

Well, have you figured it out now, or do you perhaps have something new to say?


----------



## Tycho (Nov 16, 2008)

Seizure Puppy said:


> Well, have you figured it out now, or do you perhaps have something new to say?



I think what I was trying to say was that it's the deeds that make the badass.  But since Dark Prince is a valid character aspect of Prince it's sort of a moot point.


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Nov 16, 2008)

Does that mean that you agree with me in thinking that the Prince would defeat Kratos?


----------



## Tycho (Nov 16, 2008)

Seizure Puppy said:


> Does that mean that you agree with me in thinking that the Prince would defeat Kratos?



Well, upon further introspection I find myself thinking that the Prince could beat Kratos, even as mean, violent and powerful as Kratos is.


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Nov 17, 2008)

This is unacceptable. Despite the fact that the argument is currently pointing towards the Prince winning, Kratos still has more votes. That would be okay if this was a popularity contest, but it is not. It is a battle. Wars are not decided by who is more liked, (although that can be a factor) they are decided by actual reason, and so far the Prince is winning in that category.

Surely you Kratos supporters have some kind of reason for supporting Kratos? What is it?


----------



## Skullmiser (Nov 18, 2008)

In the sands of time, I was able to use mega freeze mode on the vizier, so it would probably work on Kratos.


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Nov 18, 2008)

I have to say, I am surprised that no one is defending Kratos. So far the argument is extremely one-sided for the Prince, and yet the poll states that Kratos would win. Clearly you people aren't very confident in your decision since you provided no facts to back up your ridiculous claim, and the one who actually attempted too, Silibus, has since changed his opinion.

I'm going to state that as of right now, The Prince would easily defeat Kratos in a battle, and that will be the statement that will go down in the history books unless someone can counter it.


----------

